# Packaging guest soap



## timbudtwo (Oct 19, 2010)

I have been making guest bars for my aunts Bed n Breakfast and I would like to figure out some way to make the soap more presentable. They are smallish bars as one would assume a guest bar to be - about 1 inch by 1.5 inches, and about 1/2" tall.

I would prefer not to shrink wrap because it is very labor intensive when you are packing 100 tiny soaps, plus shrink wrap that small is difficult to remove.

How have you packaged your soap that was sample/guest bar sized?


----------



## BakingNana (Oct 19, 2010)

I stayed at a B and B once that had theirs in little glassine bags with an adhesive type label and sealed with a pretty sticker.  Somthing like this...

http://www.clearbags.com/stationery/env ... -envelopes


----------



## heyjude (Oct 19, 2010)

Small organza bags are also popular and make an attractive presentation.

http://www.yourorganzabag.com/organzabag.htm


----------



## michellel (Oct 19, 2010)

*Presentation for sample sizes*

Pillow boxes (used for wedding favors) would also work for something that size.


----------



## carebear (Oct 19, 2010)

I like glassine bags best.


----------



## timbudtwo (Oct 19, 2010)

BakingNana said:
			
		

> I stayed at a B and B once that had theirs in little glassine bags with an adhesive type label and sealed with a pretty sticker.  Somthing like this...
> 
> http://www.clearbags.com/stationery/env ... -envelopes



Awesome. I didn't even think of that. How perfect!

Thank you!


----------

